# C-47 Video



## coastdef (Jul 7, 2007)

Some video of the C-47 belonging to the WWII Airborne Demonstration Team in Oklahoma.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62UP6QGRU8U_
Low Pass


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk-s8pJp8Ks_
Aviation Squadron (also includes a DC-3 that will be painted as a C-47)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-sqr8KjrSQ_
Dawn Takeoff


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v7e5mKh708_
View from the perspective of a static line jumper

More video at YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

We've got an open hanger day coming up on July 21 in Frederick, Oklahoma.

Regards,

Andy
World War II Airborne Demonstration Team


----------

